
The Economics of Onlyfans - schrodcheese
https://www.xsrus.com/writing/explain/onlyfans/
======
PoissonVache
Interesting to see that for biggest part of the creators, they gain less than
the minimal wage per hour.

It's like Youtube or Twitch. The popular creators get millions and it seems so
easy. But in reality, they are the 0.1% percent. Everyone else is struggling.

